

Show HN: LambdaCms, a high-performance CMS in Haskell - cies

We have released a high-performance CMS (2-10ms in our tests) CMS, that needs to be set-up by a programmer.<p>Enjoy!<p>EDIT: Since links in a text post do not become clickable, I&#x27;ve moved them to the comments.
======
ar-jan
I wonder if it would make sense to package a kind of "standard" version of the
app, with the most-used / most important extensions, content types and
whatever configured, as a Sandstorm [0] app. That way you could even make the
"needs to by set up by a programmer" part optional, and target a larger user
base. And you'd have a demo instance right away! [1]

[0] [https://sandstorm.io/](https://sandstorm.io/)

[1] [https://blog.sandstorm.io/news/2015-02-06-app-
demo.html](https://blog.sandstorm.io/news/2015-02-06-app-demo.html)

~~~
cies
Nice idea.. Will be considered!

------
sherr
Some thoughts :

It wasn't absolutely clear to me what this is. The front page (project page)
doesn't have a simple, clear description of the application. Or is it a
"platform"?

Documentation page has a list of features - but they are all quite technical,
not end-user helpful in general. The "getting started" page says :

"rapid development of robust and highly performant websites with content
management functionality."

Wordpress is mentioned a lot so I assume it is a "blogging" platform to a
major degree. A demo site might help but first, a better description I think.

~~~
cies
Thanks! Really useful feedback, the kind of "obvious" things I did not see any
more after being trying to get this ready for release.

EDIT:

Tried to incorporate some of your feedback.

------
cies
LINKS

The project page:

[http://lambdacms.org](http://lambdacms.org)

The main repository:

[https://github.com/lambdacms/lambdacms-
core](https://github.com/lambdacms/lambdacms-core)

------
sjclemmy
I know this is not directly related but I've been looking at cms design lately
and I was wondering what different approaches people have come across to store
documents and content in a structured, hierarchical way? And if there is an
accepted 'best' way of doing it.

~~~
cies
I hope I understand your question correctly.

From what I find documents are mostly in a table, and hierarchy is provided by
another one, like a `categories` table, in which a `parent_id` column is used
to refer to itself and form a tree. It helps a lot to cache that tree, as it
usually is often used, not too big, rarely changes, and needs more then one
query (mostly).

In Postgress there is the `ltree` extension, but then the solution is Pg
specific.

------
holon
Looks like an interesting project. I'm not entirely sure that you're
prioritising the right information though - almost all of the text on your
site is about Haskell / the technology stack you're using; but for a CMS, most
people care about the admin UI / features and how they simplify the process of
managing a website's content.

I think it'd be useful to show some screenshots / examples of how it works, in
order to immediately engage potential users, and then lead on to the benefits
of using Haskell etc.

~~~
cies
Thanks for the feedback. Screenies are in the process of being added. For this
CMS we to target programmers, as it needs to be setup by a programmer. Once
setup an enduser can manage content on the site; but not change themes,
install extensions, or add fields to content types... a programmer is needed
for that.

------
cies
There's a discussion on Reddit (/r/haskell):

[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2v0bjf/ann_lambdacm...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2v0bjf/ann_lambdacms_a_modular_cms_op_top_of_yesod/)

------
potomushto
To be able to install it for 5 minutes would be nice to have Dockerfile.

> Fast: we measured 2-10ms responses

Sounds quite unclear, especcially if you doesn't know Yesod, because it
usually depends on many things

~~~
cies
Good points! Docker file will be considered.

------
tome
> EDIT: Since links in a text post do not become clickable, I've moved them to
> the comments.

I would suggest leaving them at the top too, otherwise they'll get lost.

~~~
cies
Ok I put them back. Tnx.

EDIT: Too late, editing already got disabled.

------
runnel
Interesting, CMS in Haskell :P BTW where could I see some screenshots of your
editor interface?

------
fiatjaf
_> Developer friendly_

 _> While this CMS has a very end-user friendly administrator interface (think
WordPress), a programmer is required set it up (unlike WordPress which could
be set up by non-programmers)._

So creating boring and unnecessary jobs for programmers is a good thing, while
letting each user install the software by itself is a bad thing?

~~~
cies
I've answered more/less this question over here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2v0bjf/ann_lambdacm...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/2v0bjf/ann_lambdacms_a_modular_cms_op_top_of_yesod/coeasj1)

Let me know if it manages to explain how LambdaCms aims to make a programmer's
job (on a website project) simpler.

------
social_quotient
This could be really interesting. Any chance you can get a demo running
somewhere?

~~~
cies
We're planning for that... Please have a look at it in a week or so.

~~~
bshimmin
Some screenshots of the admin interface would probably be valuable too.

